# Forum Lurker Finally Signs Up!



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking around the forum for quite awhile and the wife and I just couldn't come up with a name we could agree on.







We finally settled and here we are! We have been hoping and looking for a fun group of people to camp with and are excited about the rallys.

Thanks to Sidewinder for pointing us to this site last year. By the way we will be at Paramount King's Dominion Campground in Doswell, VA 9-12 Apr for spring break if anyone wants to join us. Going to get the value out of our season passes early.

The Opelas


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Find the topic Whats in a name and explain how you decided on what you picked.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad you found the site and signed up, welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site.....

It is great to have another east coaster here.

Check the rally threads, there are some that are local to you.

Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome, Happy Camping and Post often.

BTW - What were some of the other finalists for the screen name???


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, webeopelas* action action
Be sure to post often!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site...























You should really find and attend a local rally...its a great way to meet some more local Outbackers.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Glad you could join us!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

webeopelas

action *welcome aboard* action

darrel


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Webeopelas

Iberob


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Webeopelas,

Welcome toOutbackers. Glad to see you posting at last.

Bill


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site!









Post often and enjoy srping break!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Webeopelas the the Outback Family
Glad to have you with us
Don't forget to check out the Luray VA Rally and Elkins WV rally

Don action


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

You lurked and labored over a name for "quite a while" and *THAT'S *what you came up with?









Welcome aboard. It is a great bunch of people, that Outbackers.com.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

webeopelas said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking around the forum for quite awhile and the wife and I just couldn't come up with a name we could agree on.
> 
> ...


Heck, I know that, same here had a difficult time agreeing on a screen name. 
"we be opelas" I like it









Welcome Aboard ........ this is a great forum!

Tami 
(1/3 of RizFam)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

RizFam said:


> webeopelas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > webeopelas said:
> ...


LOL ......OK I guess I deserved that ....








Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That was not intended for you, it was for me....I asked them in my first responce to ezplain how they came upon there name. I cannot believe I did not see it.

John


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, webeopelas! Glad you found us. action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> That was not intended for you, it was for me....I asked them in my first responce to ezplain how they came upon there name. I cannot believe I did not see it.
> 
> John
> [snapback]89886[/snapback]​


Oh, That's funny







.......I thought you were breakin my chops










Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Sure glad you decided to chime in









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, webeopelas!* action

Glad you decided to join the fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Glad you joined us. Welcome!
Linda


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

welcome!!






























scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...I'll ask.

Why "webeopelas"? What does it mean?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

webeopelas,

action Welcome to the site. sunny Post often, and Happy Camping.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok...I'll ask.
> 
> Why "webeopelas"? What does it mean?
> [snapback]90108[/snapback]​


Well, you can tell SOMEBODY doesn't read all the posts in a thread.









Uh . . . webeopelas. Last name - Opelas. We be Opelas.







Get it Jim? Whatsamatter? Not enough sleep lately?


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome!! action

Post often and sign up for some rallies!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...I'll ask.
> ...


Come on...they edited their original post, cause I know I would have seen that.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


All right, I'll cut you a break since it's been raining a lot and they didn't have it in the original post. It was in a subsequent post where someone asked them.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


Don't feel bad Jim sometimes I have to read them 2 or 3 times before it sinks in









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Moosegut said:
> ...


I feel better now too


----------

